# Exporting catalytic converter question



## kjavanb123 (Mar 8, 2012)

All,

Our cargo of mixed cat converters originated from Dubai UAE has been sitting in Atlanta airport since March 4th, I called the cargo airline and asked about the delay, and they said USDA is inspecting the cargo?? Hmm how are they involved specially on a cargo which is meant for Canada??? Is there any regulations in the US that I am not aware of regarding exporting catayltic converters ??

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is really sad. Imagine a postman, taking a cargo from point A and wants to deliver them to point B. He stops at point C in the middle, then USDA and USDHS ask for a permit that shipper of mail from point A should have to transit the mail through C to go to B?!?!?!!?!!?????? This is pretty much what i got after hours of talking on the phone with USDA guys in the airport that they are "detaining" my cargo of 1700 kg cats.. this is really messed up, and no one seems to be responding to when or why it is being detained there?!!?!? This is really messed up. The same cargo was shipped through UK from the same origin and it got to refinery on time and no fuss. This country is really going in a wrong direction.

Kevin


----------



## rusty (Mar 9, 2012)

Kevin sorry to hear of the hijacking of your shipment.Couple of questions come to mind, I think that a bonded carrier could have sealed the shipment with a customs tag which would have put your goods in bond until they had arrived at their destination excluding that shipment from further examination en-route.

The information hosted at this url will give you the jist of how shipping goods in bond works, plenty of goods shipped within Canada to another Canadian destination very often travel through the USA to reach their final destination. Shipped in bond assures free travel through the USA and back into Canada. http://tinyurl.com/7t9bdnm

I'm not familiar with shipments coming into the country from foreign locations, but I'm sure that there are situations where bond would apply.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 9, 2012)

We already did that with Dubai custom, as we deposited some $$$ to let the cargo go and refund us the deposit after the Dubai custom cleared the soil ( aka mixed catalytic converter) is safe and does not contain any dangerous materials !!:!:!!:!! All these AFTER we shipped 500 kg of the same exact copy of the same material which reached the Canadian refiner, processed and we got the payment in full. Now, they want to test it!?!!!! Unbelievable...now the same story in the US. I don't know who should i contact anymore, the airline gave me a phone number but the dude who picks up the phone and connects me to the agents is extremely nice since scream at me calling their office few times.... I gotta wait till Monday and call them up or see what they have to say.

Kevin


----------



## rusty (Mar 9, 2012)

Kevin I suspect the bastards want duty or some form of payment on your cats passing through the US. There is no duty on scrap leaving Canada entering the US, I'm wondering of it's too late to change the destination of your cats to a US refinery.

As a last ditch effort, I would contact one of the refineries in the US to see if they would write you up documentation showing they they are willing to accept the shipment. At this point your committed to using their services on this deal, but it may save you some cash in the long run.


----------



## rusty (Mar 9, 2012)

Kevin I use a broker out of Winnipeg, here is his contact information. The 1 800 number is one for the government of Canada he gave me to obtain my importers number which is free.

Here is my brokers contact information.

L & L Importing Services Ltd.
102, 1780 Wellington Avenue
Winnipeg, MB R3H 1B3
Tel. (204) 786-8505
Fax (204) 783-0159


----------



## kjavanb123 (Mar 9, 2012)

rusty said:


> Kevin I use a broker out of Winnipeg, here is his contact information. The 1 800 number is one for the government of Canada he gave me to obtain my importers number which is free.
> 
> Here is my brokers contact information.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your help here, lucky for me, Chris from PMR refinery in Canada who buys the stuff from us also suggested if USDA guys permit, he can pick it up from Atlanta airport instead of being shipped to Canada. It's really nice to see nice and good human being still live on this planet.

Thanks again for your help
Kevin


----------

